# Amana Hvac blowing cold air



## newkidonthebloc (Jan 6, 2010)

My Amana heater is about 13 yrs old. It is heating season here in Philadelphia. When the heater is turned on to the heat position on the thermo it starts out blowing hot air for about twenty minutes and than it blows cold air. I was told that the mother board or module needs to be replaced. Others have told me that if it was the mother board, the heater would not go on at all. I really need some help here!:furious:


----------



## NickTech (Feb 13, 2005)

if it comes on initially, then the mother board most likely isnt the problem, it could be though but other checks should be made. When it starts blowing cold air, does it stop on its own? or will it run continuously until the board reset? if it runs continuously then its the board's way of warning you that a limit is over heating and has tripped as it's cooling the unit down. Check the obvious problems. filters, dampers, some kind of blockage to the air flow. The gas valve could be over firing but that usally doesnt happen on its own.
If the blower shuts down on its own, then the board is terminating the call for heat. find out what caused the premature termination. It can vary from bad tsat to bad tsat wiring to poor circuit grounding dirty flame sensor or a cracked Heat exchanger that knocks the flame out. sometimes the best bet is to get an expierienced tech to fix it and forget it. But good luck!


----------



## newkidonthebloc (Jan 6, 2010)

*Hvac blowing cold air*

Hey Nick, thanks for your reply. Had a tech out yesterday and he replaced the mother board. I will have to wait to see if this resolved the issue. Paid $530 to have this done. OUCH!


----------

